# E/M code with immunizations



## JAMES (Jan 18, 2010)

When a patient comes back to the office for a second hep B inj and the physician checks heart/lungs etc can an E/M code be attached to the immunization.


----------



## Chanke (Jan 19, 2010)

Is all he doing is a quick check of heart/lungs pulse?  Or is there any time spent on other issues?  What kind of documentation is there?  IF there is no documentation and it is just a quick check of vitals I would say no.


----------



## cpryor2009 (Jan 19, 2010)

James,

 Depending on what is documented at the time of service. Is there something that the doctor is looking for or is there a problem why he wanted to check the heart and lungs of the patient? If there is a problem focused reason, you can charge a office E/M with the immunization but you would have to use a modifier with the E/M and the diagnosis and then with the immunization only use the dx for the inj.
Good luck. I hope this helped.


----------

